

Aristochat: a web based Multi User Chat with XMPP inside - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/Chat/MUC/OSS/XMPP/aristochat/

======
crux
This is awfully interesting. I've been looking for a LAMP-pluggable Campfire
clone for a while now but no web chat is anywhere near the simplicity or
responsiveness of Campfire.

~~~
davidw
How about mibbit? It's pretty simple to use.

~~~
julien
Not sure it's OSS? It it? And how much can you integrate it in your very own
app?

~~~
davidw
It's definitely not free software. On the other hand, it does use an open
protocol. It's not for everyone, but it does a good job at what it does.

------
tamersalama
Allowing JS and tags - that isn't safe.

~~~
omouse
Could you be more useful and explain why not? Like give an example or
something...

~~~
tamersalama
XSS - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-site_scripting> Embedding applets,
styles and links (although haven't tried these). You can change window
location - window.location='<http://example.org/> in a script tag and the code
is executable for all chat users.

------
TweedHeads
The future implementation of WebSockets will simplify things like this
incredibly.

